# Michelle Hunziker - enjoying a day in the snow at San Cassiano in Badia Dolomiti Mountains 07.12.2017 62



## brian69 (8 Dez. 2017)

​


----------



## luuckystar (8 Dez. 2017)

Michelle's heißes Popöchen im Schnee,
jetzt erklärt sich mir auch der Klimawandel


----------



## gunnar86 (11 Dez. 2017)

Danke für Michelle.


----------



## Bowes (17 Dez. 2017)

*Schöne Fotos von der hübschen Michelle.*


----------



## Punisher (31 Dez. 2020)

sie ist super heiss


----------

